# Hey Tortuga....Happy Birthday!!!



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Have an awesome day.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day. :cheers:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tortuga:ac550:
hope you have a great one
May the good Lord bless you with many more:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jim. Hope you have a goodun.:doowapsta:fireworks


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Happy BirthDay !! :cheers: 
Have a great one.:birthday2


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sir.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Happy birthday Jim. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy BirthDay Jim :cheers:






FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

:cheers:

Happy Birthday Mate!!! Hope you have many many more to follow!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday......Hope you have a great day and many more to come!!!

Bret


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Karen and I hope you have a WONDERFUL Day!!! gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Happy, Happy Sir!!

Jeff


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muchisimas Gracias, Guys and Dolls...

FOOLED Y'All..made another one..







Would like to stick around for a couple of more years just to see that BIG "80" go up there..LOL...

I luv each and everyone of you (even you, Bobbie.lol).. Unlike most of you..most of my friends "Do Live Inside my Computer".. Unfortunately, almost all of my old buddys are on 'the wrong side of the grass' so to speak.. and it is a real delight to dial up 2cool each morning..

"Carpe Diem"....you never know....









Thanks again....Jim


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Happy Birfday Tortuga!!!!! :doowapsta:cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Happy birthday Jim !


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm wishing you a very, very Happy Birthday, Mr. Geezer, sir!

Hope it's an extra special day for you!

:brew:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

sandollr said:


> I'm wishing you a very, very Happy Birthday,
> *Mr. Geezer, sir!*
> 
> Hope it's an extra special day for you!
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought you quit having birthdays after a certain age? Maybe I just heard that at a bar one time. **** your old. Hope you have a good one today AND tomorrow.
later, biggreen


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

Happy 40th Birthday>>>>>>>>>>:cheers:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Muchisimas Gracias, Guys and Dolls...
> 
> FOOLED Y'All..made another one..
> 
> ...


Two more ain't gonna get it. You *WILL *stay with us until *we* tell you different. :biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tort. It's been a real honor knowing you. You are truely a honorable person. Hope you have a great day and until next Birthday, hope you have a great year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang Jaime! How many B-Day threads do you have??? 

Have a great day buddy!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dang Jaime! How many B-Day threads do you have???
> 
> Have a great day buddy!


I believe he's up to 78 now. Ha!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy B-day Hope you had a great one


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope belated wishes are acceptable - I was out of town and my wireless card wouldn't work. Sorry I missed the big event but todays wishes are just as sincere. Happy Birthday and look forward to celebrating many more with you - it's been a pleasure knowing you.


----------

